# FF culture smell



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

hey guys how does everyone get rid of that awful FF culture smell. I have all my FF culture in this cupboard and whenever i open it, it smells awful what method does everyone use to get rid of the smell?


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

My method:
Whenever openening the cupboard the flies are stored in, don't breathe :? .

Works for me, but I'd like to hear what others have to say too.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## DeeVas (Jul 2, 2005)

lol sound like a great idea but my mom smells it everytime shes passes by so i catn tell her "mom just hold ure breath" or else ill see the vivarium out the window lolol


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

hey beeswaxx. I was just wondering how you made your background in your website for the tank in your vivariums page. Let me know thanks.,


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A while back, I made a culture out of some stuff I mixed up for cricket gutload...lots of good stuff...stunk to high hell, but yielded flies faster than anything else I've ever tried.
Anyway, I tried to contain the smell...bad idea, you open the container (in this case a cooler) and just about die.
I found that the best thing was to put the culture somewhere the smell could spread out some, but is out of the way (not on the coffee table :lol: ), fortunatly, I have such a space.
Good luck!


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

Hehe, I had the same problem with my mom before I put them in another room, in one of those "mini-greenhouses". Now I just have to worry about mites.
-Beeswaxx


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Change your media to something like the carolina mix, the recipe is on doyles dart den. You can also add honey to the mix to help rid the smell.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

I hid my culture in plain sight. The culture is out in the open, and about three feet away from the windows. No smell accumulates outside the culture its self. But I have noticed that the carolina mix doesnt smell, bad. Can you add honey to the carolina mix? How do you do it without making a big sticky mushy fly death trap???


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

maybe you should try to put some instant coffee in your fruit fly cabinet, it will absorb the smell... at least it works for me


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

I have one of those greenhouses for my flies and what I do for smell is I keep a box of Baking soda in there (the kind that have the sides that come out, they are made for the fridge, cupboards, ect) and I also have a little electric filter I think it’s a true air one, it has a charcoal filter in it, with both of these it helps but its still there...


----------



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

use lysol or put an air freshener in there. I normally put a little cup of air freshener gel stuff and it smells awesome and it catches the escapee fruitflies. Another thing is to just spray lysol on the cabinet floor and walls, or take a lysol wipe and wipe everything down. I find the air freshener works best.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

You may want to use some caution with Lysol. Perhaps somebody more educated can chime in, but I was under the impression that the phenol in lysol is potentially very toxic for amphibians.

Here is what I would say about the smell: [1] use only as much media as you need in each culture, [2] throw away old cultures promptly (this will cut down on mite problems as well), and [3] store in a container with not a whole lot of airflow. I use a three drawer plastic storage container from Target. It pretty much contains the smell and allows for cultures organized by species and date.

Marcos


----------

